# Help!I need brake master cylinder for my year1993 vw golf mk3 vr6?



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

As topic above!The part no:-358-611-019D brake master cylinder for right hand drive vw golf mk3 vr6 is no more supply by vw,so i need one for my vr6 and i can't get it from my local parts dealer!Please help!Thank You.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What's the difference between the brake master cylinder for a left hand drive, and right hand drive car (if any)?

Is there is a difference (and you can't install the left hand drive part as a substitute) maybe you could buy a new left hand drive master cylinder, disassemble it, and use the internal parts to rebuild your right hand drive master cylinder.


----------



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

I refer to ETKA only manage to get part no:-358-611-019D for the brake master pump for my vr6 and the ETKA never stated leff hand drive or right hand drive so i think maybe is the same pump for LHD and RHD,so i am wondering with this part no:-358-611-019D is posible to get the brake pump i want from the U.S.


----------



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

Help!Still no luck to get the part?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have you tired looking for a replacement master cylinder on a Euro eBay Site?


----------

